# How to restore default GPU clock after an OC?



## adcx64 (Aug 24, 2016)

So I have has slight improvements when overclocking my ASUS GTX 950 Unplugged. However, I wanted to go back to stock performance. I uninstalled Afterburner, is that all I had to do to make sure the OC is totally gone?

Also, just for testing sake I set everything to MAX in afterburner and my PC froze under load, could I have done permanent damage to my new GPU?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 24, 2016)

You can use GPU z to see if your at stock  https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

I doubt if you permanently damaged anything but it does happen. Overclock at your own risk


----------



## adcx64 (Aug 24, 2016)

Okay, so it is possible for the overclock to be there even if Afterburner is not?


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 25, 2016)

No but experience shows me on an AMD card using be it trixx or ab some shit remains even after reverted back to stock. Best bet is to remove the driver and re-install.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 25, 2016)

The chance to damage hardware with overclocking is about non-existent if running with default voltages.


----------



## JrockTech (Aug 25, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> The chance to damage hardware with overclocking is about non-existent if running with default voltages.



Even when going over stock  most GPU BIOS's are limited to a voltage that would not cause damage. 

I've never seen a GPU die in my 15 years of system building. I've seen green and white lines running across the screen, nothing an oven @ 375'F can't fix.


----------



## Kanan (Aug 25, 2016)

Reset Afterburner clock settings before deleting it makes sure nothing is left behind.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah, there is reset button on AB.  Just hit that and you are good to go.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 26, 2016)

You can use MSI Afterburner or the integrated AMD software to reset to default. In MSI Afterburner there is a 'reset' button. That 1100 core clock might be the boost clock for the GPU and if it is, it's perfectly normal.


----------



## Evans Young (Sep 1, 2016)

If you are not too sure that your overclock is gone, simply uninstall the vga drivers, do a restart and reinstall the drivers. By this way everything will be cleard definitely


----------



## jordan1794 (Sep 8, 2016)

JrockTech said:


> Even when going over stock  most GPU BIOS's are limited to a voltage that would not cause damage.
> 
> I've never seen a GPU die in my 15 years of system building. I've seen green and white lines running across the screen, nothing an oven @ 375'F can't fix.


Even with vBIOS mods most cards have a physical limiter as well.

I think pretty much (for Nvidia) any 9xx and above is pretty much go crazy, I don't think you can kill these cards without TRYING to do so.


And yet despite saying that, I still feel obligated to say:
_*This is my opinion and my opinion alone, it is not my fault if you fry your card.*_


----------



## Ithanul (Sep 9, 2016)

O, I come across people who have manage to kill 9xx cards.

Either by bricking them with BIOS mods or pushing them hard enough to the point the card dies.


----------

